# Cichlid Food



## cohenge (May 18, 2011)

What do you recommend being the best food for cichlids from Lake Malwai?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

New life spectrum by far for me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out the Product Reviews for Member feedback.


----------

